# New Arrival Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT*


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## IcedOut (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice!! If you don't mind, how much do these go for? :-(


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

IcedOut said:


> Very nice!! If you don't mind, how much do these go for? :-(


Glad you like it. 

I believe MSRP for these are around US$800, and you can find them for around US$500.

Why the glum face? ;-)


----------



## ELDRAW (Jan 17, 2009)

congrats Ben its a beauty, strap looks the nuts :-! enjoy


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

ELDRAW said:


> congrats Ben its a beauty, strap looks the nuts :-! enjoy


:thanks, glad you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## IcedOut (Mar 6, 2009)

BenL said:


> Glad you like it.
> 
> I believe MSRP for these are around US$800, and you can find them for around US$500.
> 
> Why the glum face? ;-)


I was thinking it might cost me an arm and a leg. $500 is not so bad. Since it's been "used" ... I'll give you $250 :think: lol ... joking joking. Enjoy it!!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

IcedOut said:


> I was thinking it might cost me an arm and a leg. $500 is not so bad. Since it's been "used" ... I'll give you $250 :think: lol ... joking joking. Enjoy it!!


;-)

It's a great watch, though. And with Hamilton's reputation slowing gaining momentum, I wouldn't be surprised it their prices skyrocketed before we know it. b-)


----------

